#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  New LinkedIn "Products" Tab for Company Pages

## Bhavya

LinkedIn has introduced a new "Products" Tab for Company Pages that'll help businesses to display their product details, and highlight key features of the products through their LinkedIn company page. This is a big update for LinkedIn company pages, with a lot of potential for your brand product listings. You can learn more about LinkedIn's Products Tab here.

----------

